
A brief history of web development - jaequery
https://medium.com/@jaequery/brief-history-of-the-web-4feabcfcecf6
======
cag_ii
I must have missed it when "Functional programming have become the latest
craze due to a surge in Node.js"

------
k1kingy
10 years?

~~~
jaequery
Yes, been 10 years since the turning point of web development! Prior, I just
call it the dark days. =p

